# Mosquito or west branch



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Hoping someone would know if there are any tourneys at Mosquito Friday. Planning on taking the old man for some fall pike/bass action and trying to decide between there or west branch for the pike/bass/Muskie bite. Any input would be appreciated. Definitely don’t want to deal with any tournaments...thanks


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

no tournaments that I know of at mosquito on friday and certainly none at west branch


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

I would go to Mosquito if you want to catch pike, I don't think there are any muskies in there or heard of anybody catching one. And West Branch if you want to catch muskies, never heard of anybody catching pike out of there. Good luck wherever you go, would like to get out Friday also, due to the high tomorrow 78, high Saturday 62.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...I fish westbranch alot...crazy water over there. Pike? Place got em and now a good time to get em...find some coves on north side and throw spinnerbaits...south side produces fish alot too...fish them weeds...its a pain but that's it right there.

Spinnerbaits. 

Don.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...I fish westbranch alot...crazy water over there. Pike? Place got em and now a good time to get em...find some coves on north side and throw spinnerbaits...south side produces fish alot too...fish them weeds...its a pain but that's it right there.
> 
> Spinnerbaits.
> 
> Don.


Agreed...


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Thanks for the info twisted. I did not know West Branch had pike. I know the State stocked Tiger Muskies and Strippers back in the day, maybe the 90's, I wonder if any are still alive in that lake.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

WickedWalleye said:


> Thanks for the info twisted. I did not know West Branch had pike. I know the State stocked Tiger Muskies and Strippers back in the day, maybe the 90's, I wonder if any are still alive in that lake.


No stripers have been caught in awhile, my uncle held state record for a month (lol) 25 lbs way back when 

Branch has been stocked with Musky, no tigers to my knowledge, state record tiger came from portage lakes, Turkeyfoot if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Morrow (Jul 29, 2018)

WickedWalleye said:


> I know the State stocked Tiger Muskies and Strippers back in the day, maybe the 90's, I wonder if any are still alive in that lake.


Tiger muskie are infertile, and hybrid species have a shorter lifespan from accelerated growth, so if they stocked it in the 90's any from that batch caught or not are long dead. If you were to find one now it would have to be naturally born in the wild. Striped bass on the other hand are actually able to reproduce, but the conditions for their natural reproduction are really rare. If you were talking about actual strippers I guess that depends on their drug abuse habits.


----------



## The Ukranian (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Ended up going to west branch but was shocked how low it is. I’d say 8-10 ft!! No pike, no Muskie...just this largemouth. Beautiful day. Definitely beats working!!


----------



## WickedWalleye (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice fish, how hard was it to launch your boat with the water level so low. You caught one of your three listed species in your original post. No strippers? LOL. Thank you Morrow for the correct spelling of stripers. I'll leave it at that.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

I thought everybody knew that the best way to put strippers in the boat is to install a trolling mast to your bow. You can’t keep the strippers off of them.


----------



## Kyle Martin (Sep 7, 2018)

WickedWalleye said:


> I would go to Mosquito if you want to catch pike, I don't think there are any muskies in there or heard of anybody catching one. And West Branch if you want to catch muskies, never heard of anybody catching pike out of there. Good luck wherever you go, would like to get out Friday also, due to the high tomorrow 78, high Saturday 62.


I have pulled a few pikes out of west branch but I was not going for them they took my minnow while crappie fishing


----------

